# Grand Mal Seizure



## Mmljar (Jun 3, 2010)

Is the appropriate code for Grand Mal Seizure 345.30.  The record does not state "epilepsy" but this code would still be correct wouldn't it?

Thanks.


----------



## HNISHA (Jun 4, 2010)

I would prefer 345.10.  Its looking more appropriate than 345.30

Thanks 
Abdul saleem CPC


----------

